# test orange krate picture



## jammer (Jun 24, 2020)

trying to post better pictures, trying a different camera


----------



## sworley (Jun 24, 2020)

‘68, my favorite!


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 5, 2020)

Sweet bike , orange krate my favorite !!!!!


----------

